# Zusätzliche PHP Versionen



## edvjellissen (1. Okt. 2018)

Hallo,
ich setzte zur Zeit die Version ISCPConfig 3.1.13 auf meinem Server ein und habe ein Problem mit "Zusätzlichen PHP Versionen".
Meine "Hauptversion" / Default ist PHP 7.0.

Ich muss aber wegen einer Anwendung PHP 5.6 haben. Also habe ich PHP 5.6 kompiliert und installiert laut dem Tutorial:
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-php-5-6-on-ubuntu-16-04/

Das Gleiche habe ich mit der PHP Version  7.2.2 und 7.2.10 gemacht.
Habe meine Webseite umgestellt von Default auf die jeweilige gewünschte PHP Version.
Ich bekomme immer den Fehler 503 "Service unavailable"

ich komme nicht weiter leider. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Das error.log von Apache sagt was ganz komisches das ein .sock File von php7.0 möchte. Die Datei existiert nicht.

```
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:09.122826 2018] [proxy:error] [pid 23367] (2)No such file or directory: AH02454: FCGI: attempt to connect to Unix domain socket /var/lib/php7.0-fpm/web1.sock (*) failed
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:09.122864 2018] [proxy_fcgi:error] [pid 23367] [client 207.241.229.194:35788] AH01079: failed to make connection to backend: httpd-UDS
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:09.125003 2018] [proxy:error] [pid 23367] (2)No such file or directory: AH02454: FCGI: attempt to connect to Unix domain socket /var/lib/php7.0-fpm/web1.sock (*) failed
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:09.125017 2018] [proxy_fcgi:error] [pid 23367] [client 207.241.229.194:35788] AH01079: failed to make connection to backend: httpd-UDS
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:10.077766 2018] [proxy:error] [pid 20556] (2)No such file or directory: AH02454: FCGI: attempt to connect to Unix domain socket /var/lib/php7.0-fpm/web1.sock (*) failed
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:10.077809 2018] [proxy_fcgi:error] [pid 20556] [client 207.241.229.194:36428] AH01079: failed to make connection to backend: httpd-UDS
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:10.080038 2018] [proxy:error] [pid 20556] (2)No such file or directory: AH02454: FCGI: attempt to connect to Unix domain socket /var/lib/php7.0-fpm/web1.sock (*) failed
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:10.080053 2018] [proxy_fcgi:error] [pid 20556] [client 207.241.229.194:36428] AH01079: failed to make connection to backend: httpd-UDS
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:12.020325 2018] [proxy:error] [pid 23368] (2)No such file or directory: AH02454: FCGI: attempt to connect to Unix domain socket /var/lib/php7.0-fpm/web1.sock (*) failed
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:12.020367 2018] [proxy_fcgi:error] [pid 23368] [client 207.241.230.163:43716] AH01079: failed to make connection to backend: httpd-UDS
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:12.022516 2018] [proxy:error] [pid 23368] (2)No such file or directory: AH02454: FCGI: attempt to connect to Unix domain socket /var/lib/php7.0-fpm/web1.sock (*) failed
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:12.022530 2018] [proxy_fcgi:error] [pid 23368] [client 207.241.230.163:43716] AH01079: failed to make connection to backend: httpd-UDS
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:12.677514 2018] [proxy:error] [pid 23370] (2)No such file or directory: AH02454: FCGI: attempt to connect to Unix domain socket /var/lib/php7.0-fpm/web1.sock (*) failed
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:12.677541 2018] [proxy_fcgi:error] [pid 23370] [client 207.241.230.163:44092] AH01079: failed to make connection to backend: httpd-UDS
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:12.679789 2018] [proxy:error] [pid 23370] (2)No such file or directory: AH02454: FCGI: attempt to connect to Unix domain socket /var/lib/php7.0-fpm/web1.sock (*) failed
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:12.679804 2018] [proxy_fcgi:error] [pid 23370] [client 207.241.230.163:44092] AH01079: failed to make connection to backend: httpd-UDS
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:49.317086 2018] [proxy:error] [pid 23367] (2)No such file or directory: AH02454: FCGI: attempt to connect to Unix domain socket /var/lib/php7.0-fpm/web1.sock (*) failed
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:49.317129 2018] [proxy_fcgi:error] [pid 23367] [client 95.222.28.60:5236] AH01079: failed to make connection to backend: httpd-UDS
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:49.319563 2018] [proxy:error] [pid 23367] (2)No such file or directory: AH02454: FCGI: attempt to connect to Unix domain socket /var/lib/php7.0-fpm/web1.sock (*) failed
[Mon Oct 01 20:40:49.319589 2018] [proxy_fcgi:error] [pid 23367] [client 95.222.28.60:5236] AH01079: failed to make connection to backend: httpd-UDS
```
Ich verstehe nicht was der Aufruf von PHP 5.6 mit der .sock Datei von php7 zu tun hat.


----------



## Till (2. Okt. 2018)

Zitat von edvjellissen:


> Ich verstehe nicht was der Aufruf von PHP 5.6 mit der .sock Datei von php7 zu tun hat.


Das ist ok, das ist nicht die sock Datei von PHP 7 sondern das ist das default socket verzeichnis des Betriebssystems und dieses hat halt die Zahl 7 im Namen, mit der PHP Version die aufd em Socket lauscht hat das nichts zu tun.

Zu Deinem eigentlichen Problem, der PHP 5.6 FPM Daemon läuft nicht. Starte ihn mal neu und wenn er nicht startet, dann schau ins syslog warum er nicht starten kann.


----------



## edvjellissen (2. Okt. 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe nachgesehen. Der Daemon läuft

```
● php-5.6.30-fpm.service - The PHP 5.6 FastCGI Process Manager
   Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/php-5.6.30-fpm.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
   Active: active (running) since Tue 2018-10-02 13:43:39 CEST; 3min 30s ago
  Process: 4534 ExecReload=/bin/kill -USR2 $MAINPID (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
 Main PID: 4194 (php-fpm)
    Tasks: 3 (limit: 4915)
   CGroup: /system.slice/php-5.6.30-fpm.service
           ├─4194 php-fpm: master process (/opt/php-5.6.30/etc/php-fpm.conf)
           ├─4577 php-fpm: pool www
           └─4578 php-fpm: pool www

Okt 02 13:43:39 vs01 systemd[1]: Started The PHP 5.6 FastCGI Process Manager.
Okt 02 13:43:39 vs01 php-fpm[4194]: Failed loading /opt/php-5.6.30/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20131226/xdebug.so:  /opt/php-5.6.30/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20131226/xdebug.so: cannot open shared object file: No such fi
Okt 02 13:45:02 vs01 systemd[1]: Reloading The PHP 5.6 FastCGI Process Manager.
Okt 02 13:45:02 vs01 systemd[1]: Reloaded The PHP 5.6 FastCGI Process Manager.
```
Oder muss ich bei einem anderen Dienst gucken?


----------



## Till (2. Okt. 2018)

Schau mal in die Datei /opt/php-5.6.30/etc/php-fpm.conf  ob du dort am Ende auch folgende zeile eingefügt hast:

include=/opt/php-5.6.30/etc/php-fpm.d/*.conf


----------



## edvjellissen (2. Okt. 2018)

Ich habe mich gewundert warum der Baum nur 
	
	



```
pool www
```
 anzeigt und nicht 
	
	



```
pool web1
```
.

Der Grund war das ich eine Zeile in der php-fpm.conf vergessen habe.
undzwar diese 
	
	



```
include=/opt/php-5.6.30/etc/php-fpm.d/*.conf
```

Jetzt funktioniert das web wieder.
Allerdings hab ich bei meiner Anwendung jetzt immer noch einen Fehler.
Eine leere Seite bei gSales.

Aber damit guck ich erst mal so weiter.


VIelen Dank.


----------

